# Where should I buy a leopard tortoise?



## Torts forever (Nov 2, 2014)

My marginated tortoise recently died. I have been looking around an I like the look of leopard tortoises but I don't know where to buy one I have found then in the tortoise centre site but please can somebody tell me if they are a reliable company or where I can get a young one from?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry!  Do you know what happened? Torts can live for ages, so I'm sorry this happened!
TortoiseSupply sells baby leopards, and here is the TFO breeding list-http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/breeders-list.64666/v-plus, check out the for sale section, I've seen little leopards of all varieties there 
Here's a nice caresheet- http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 2, 2014)

Oops, the breeder list doesn't work, here it is again-http://www.tortoiseforum.org/forums/tortoise-breeder-list.129/


----------



## Torts forever (Nov 2, 2014)

I looked at the tortoise centre but does anybody know if they are reliable?


----------



## wellington (Nov 2, 2014)

Have not heard of them. I would check out some of our breeders here. I believe @Yvonne G may be having some hatch soon


----------



## wellington (Nov 2, 2014)

I answered your other thread with who from here my be having some soon.


----------



## wellington (Nov 2, 2014)

Btw, it's best to only make one thread when basically asking the same question. It doesn't have to be under each section for members to answer.


----------



## diamondbp (Nov 2, 2014)

If Yvonne or Neal doesn't have any I would recommend sierraviewranch , Arizona tortoise compound, or tortoisesupply . 

Are you wanting the smaller babcocki leopards or the larger pardalis pardalis leopards?


----------



## AmRoKo (Nov 2, 2014)

Besides the great breeder's that have already been mentioned by the two posts before me, there is a breeder list on this site that says who breeds what and their info to contact them.


----------



## Torts forever (Nov 2, 2014)

He got a piece of aspen bedding stuck in his throat a reptile vet removed it but a couple of days after he was put to sleep because he didn't recover


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about your tortoise


----------

